# Access Eingabeformate mit beliebiger Länge



## Scorp (25. August 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe bei Access 2003 das Problem, dass sich dort zwar für Textfelder bestimmte Eingabeformate zuweisen lassen, jedoch dabei die Anzahl der Stellen immer begrenzt ist.

Ein Beispiel:

\+999\ 99999\ 000999999 wäre das Eingabeformat für eine Telefonnummer die so aussehen könnte +49  55454 23245656 

Nur möchte ich zum Beispiel ein Eingabeformat für eine E-Mail-Adresse erstellen, (z.B. aaaaaa\@a\.aaaaaaaaa) so ist die Anzahl der eintippbaren Buchstaben auf die Anzahl der "a" Platzhalter begrenzt.

*Wie lassen sich statt Platzhaltern für Zeichen, Buchstaben oder Zahlen eine beliebige Anzahl von Zeichen, Buchstaben oder Zahlen eingeben?*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## gudea (4. September 2004)

*Access Eingabeformat*

Du öffnest einfach Deine Tabelle, gehst in denEntwurfsmodus (das Symbol links oben mit dem Bleistift + Geodreieck), wo Du das Feld in dem Du die Feldgröße bestimmen möchtest suchst und es dann anklickst. 
    Es erscheint unten sodann das Feld "Feldeigenschaften". Unter der Rubrik "Nachschlagen" - "Steuerelement anzeigen" steht wahrscheinlich Textfeld, stellst Du es auf Memo und speicherst, kannst Du in dieses Feld später so viel Du willst eingeben, unter "Textfeld" maximal 255 Zeichen, was Du in "Allgemein"-"Feldgrösse" einfach durch die Zahleneingabe "255" erreichst.


----------

